# Looking to meet new people in the Malaga area



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone, My Name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 3 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend. 

I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss my English friends just having a cup of tea and talking, shopping going the gym ect...

I was wondering if there were any other girls out there having the same problem. Unfortunately my lack of friends is placing a huge burden on my relationship and thats the last thing I want.

I am 29 and from Liverpool, I am currently working as a Events Coordinator in Benalmadena organising Stag & Hen weekends and I love it. I am very down to earth and love a laugh. I enjoy socializing, buying clothes, swimming, reading, wine and the beach. My passions are animals and Everton FC.

If there are any girls on here that are having the same problem and would like to meet up and chat then send me a message.

Hope to hear from you soon. :welcome:

Kate


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

No expat groups around there that you can join Kate?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> No expat groups around there that you can join Kate?


there are bound to be

in the meantime here are some other people in a similar position

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/103707-looking-meet-english-speaking-friends-malaga-area.html


lol - I just realised you started that thread , too Kate 

did you never manage to get together with any of them?


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hiya, yes I have met up with 2 of them but we are looking to meet more people, hence the reason for this post. I have not heard of any expat groups, Well there is one but its mostly down in the Marbella area. I live in Malaga but spend most of my time down in Benalmadena.


----------



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello im looking to meet new people aswell.x


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Stacie, How are you? Where about in Malaga are you? How was your weekend? x


----------



## Stacie-ox (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello, im ok thanks how are u? im not in malaga yet i move there on the 17th september  so was hoping to be able to meet up with some people whilst there ext. hope u had a good weekend.x


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

Hi Kate,

I'm in Benalmadena and could meet up with you  Working most of the day but I work from home so could either meet up with you after work or around one lunchtime.

I'll send you a private message.

Natalie xx



kato20 said:


> Hi Everyone, My Name is Kate I moved to Malaga over 3 years ago and I live with my Spanish boyfriend.
> 
> I am finding it quite hard here lately. I really miss my English friends just having a cup of tea and talking, shopping going the gym ect...
> 
> ...


----------



## laurenp (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Kate! I'm 26 and i've been in malaga about three months now... why is it so hard to meet people here!! I'm finding it impossible! I'd love to meet up for a tea and a chat that sounds fab, not sure how we would go about it, can you send private messages on here? let me know if you fancy it. My boyfriend is spanish also and lives in seville and we're having exactly the same problems as you so i know how you feel! 
lauren xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

laurenp said:


> Hi Kate! I'm 26 and i've been in malaga about three months now... why is it so hard to meet people here!! I'm finding it impossible! I'd love to meet up for a tea and a chat that sounds fab, not sure how we would go about it, can you send private messages on here? let me know if you fancy it. My boyfriend is spanish also and lives in seville and we're having exactly the same problems as you so i know how you feel!
> lauren xxx


hi

you can send private messages after you have 5 posts

have a look around the threads & see if anything interests you, if you have anything to ask, or maybe give some advice


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Lauren,

How are you?

Where abouts in Malaga are you? 

Its a nightmare trying to meet new people over here. Hence the reason I opened up a thread on here.

What do you do out here?


I tried to private message you but I cant for some reason. 

Hopefully one of the moderators can explain why.

Kate 


QUOTE=laurenp;894057]Hi Kate! I'm 26 and i've been in malaga about three months now... why is it so hard to meet people here!! I'm finding it impossible! I'd love to meet up for a tea and a chat that sounds fab, not sure how we would go about it, can you send private messages on here? let me know if you fancy it. My boyfriend is spanish also and lives in seville and we're having exactly the same problems as you so i know how you feel! 
lauren xxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## kato20 (May 20, 2009)

Hi Xabiachica,

I have 16 posts but I couldnt send Lauren a private message. Is that because she is new?

Thanks

Kate



xabiachica said:


> hi
> 
> you can send private messages after you have 5 posts
> 
> have a look around the threads & see if anything interests you, if you have anything to ask, or maybe give some advice


----------



## laurenp (Sep 10, 2012)

laurenp said:


> Hi Kate! I'm 26 and i've been in malaga about three months now... why is it so hard to meet people here!! I'm finding it impossible! I'd love to meet up for a tea and a chat that sounds fab, not sure how we would go about it, can you send private messages on here? let me know if you fancy it. My boyfriend is spanish also and lives in seville and we're having exactly the same problems as you so i know how you feel!
> lauren xxx


yay! there are people out there, i'll do a few posts so i can PM :clap2:


----------



## Mandy p (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi my name is Mandy I'm moving to Los farolas in Spain with my 5 year old daughter and would like to meet new friends


----------



## Melissa58275 (Apr 14, 2014)

Guys: Do you know about the get together at the Sunset Beach Club tonight in Benalmadena? Check the postings from Wibs.

The next together of expats, and visitors thinking of moving to the CdS, will be in the Panorama Bar of the Sunset Beach Club in Benalmadena, on Tuesday, 15th September, at 7:00pm.

Look for the table with the white hat with blue and red band around it. "


----------



## bgregory01 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Meeting this evening*

Look at the post by Wibs (2 below yours).

There's a get together in Benalmadena this evening at 7pm at the Panorama Bar, Sunset Beach Club


----------



## rachcas24 (Sep 18, 2015)

*moving to malaga*

Hi Kate my name's Rachel from Manchester and we are moving to Malaga in May 2016 with my family. But we are coming over in 6th November to look at some schools for my son who's 10 yrs would love to make new friends. Maybe we could meet up when we come over in November were stay in torremolinos x


----------

